# marimo moss balls



## brigitta (Jan 7, 2014)

So I've been thinking about adding a marimo moss ball to my crowntail's tank for a while, and today I got another betta and decided I definitely wanted them to each have a moss ball. 
I was just wondering if moss balls require any kind of specific care and if there's a certain way you have to introduce them to the tank and such.
Thanks!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Moss balls are relatively hardy, like bettas. They don't need much but they do need light, a source of food ( algae or a special nutrient found in water) and I would say, to be occasionally cleaned i.e squeeze gently in cup of tank water. Remember that they are living creatures too


----------



## brigitta (Jan 7, 2014)

In an uncycled tank would I need to "feed" them, or is the special nutrient found in all water?


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

A marimo moss ball is a great idea! I got one a few weeks after I had set up my tank and I feel that it cleared up the water and my boy was happier too! 

They are really easy to care for, as you don't have to really do anything except rinse it out every once in a while and kind of roll it so it keeps it's shape. 

Before putting it in the tank, I just rinsed it off with slightly cool water and plopped it in!  someone else might have a little bit more info for you, but this is all I've done to my moss ball and it's still green and looks good!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

You don't have to feed it.it's a nutrient in the water, so you just plop it right in  I reccomend cycling it though


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a non filtered 2.5g bowl thats heated and I had a lucky bamboo in there. I got a big one and split it gently into 3 little ones, used clean water and rinsed them a d squeezed them a couple times and put them in and just roll them a couple times a week and squeeze them out during water changes. Really hardy and easy


----------

